# Getting Pink Tint when using Graduated Filter



## don1047 (May 8, 2015)

I have LRCC (2015). When I'm the graduated filter to darken the upper portion of a photo as soon as I let go of the mouse the graduated portion turns pink. The only slider I'm using is Exposure. All of the others are set to zero.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 8, 2015)

Hit [ O ] to turn off the Overlay that shows where the filter is applying.


----------



## don1047 (May 8, 2015)

Worked. Thanks very much.


----------

